# Godspeed You! Black Emperor



## pasido (Apr 2, 2012)

I just listened to their album Lift Yr Skinny Fists and it blew me away. It's a long symphony, with little to no lyrics or vocals at all. The only vocals were just samples, not singing. It has 4 movements (symphony much?) and each movement lasts about 20-30 minutes. It's just music in it's purest form, with HUGE classical and rock influences. I would highly recommend you guys to try it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I saw them live on their reunion tour. Show sold out in two days. You should listen to F♯ A♯ ∞ and Slow Riot for New Zero Kanada. They are a bit different from Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven but excellent... perhaps you should look into post-rock in general if you like Godspeed, especially the more "classically" tinged ones.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Yeah they're a great group. I have their "Yanqui U.X.O." album and enjoy it. How are the other albums in contrast to that one?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Every single one is far, far better.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well damn, I should have chosen more wisely when buying one of their albums. Which should I get next then?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Well damn, I should have chosen more wisely when buying one of their albums. Which should I get next then?


Lift Yr Skinny Fists


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Alright sounds good.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I say you just get the other three albums. A lot of people actually think F-Sharp is better than Lift... if that means anything... I like all three of their early releases about equal. Yanqui is a good album though! It was their most disjointed one as they were breaking up and all, but still good. Some people prefer it to all the others.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I say you just get the other three albums. A lot of people actually think F-Sharp is better than Lift... if that means anything... I like all three of their early releases about equal. Yanqui is a good album though! It was their most disjointed one as they were breaking up and all, but still good. Some people prefer it to all the others.


F#A# is probably second best. You can't go wrong with most GSYBE! cd's though.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

_Any_ is what I'd say


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Yanqui U.X.O. is pretty dang sharp!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Gotta say, spelling "your" as "yr" has always been a pet peeve of mine


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Good thing that isn't the title of the album.

Yr just jealous.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Although it is how it is printed on the spine.

Think I prefer Slow Riot the most but all their albums are worth getting.

GYBE is one of the best but there are lots of other good post-rock bands: Sigur Ros, Red Sparowes, Yndi Halda, Explosions in the Sky, 65daysofstatic. Many with clear classical influences although one of my favorites is World's End Girlfriend which is more electro-glitchy.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It depends on what version you have. That album cover by World's End Girlfriend was my desktop for the longest time. 

My favorite Post-Rock bands are GYBE, Sigur Ros, EITS, This Will Destroy You, 65daysofstatic, Set Fire to Flames, Magyar Posse, Mogwai, Grails, Do Make Say Think, Dirty Three, Hammock, This Is Your Captain Speaking, Talk Talk, Clogs, Rachel's, Balmorhea, Bark Psychosis, A Silver Mt. Zion, Meanwhile, Back In Communist Russia..., Gifts From Enola, ...etc. Stuff lie that. POST-ROCK WOO!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, and Mono and There Will Be Fireworks also.


----------

